# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  มัดรวมชุด intel 775 core2duo E6550+mb gig G31M ES2L มีฝาหลัง + RAM DDR2 2g

## holiday

ปิดกระทู้ ขายแล้วครับ คุณ คมสัน/นครศรี รับไปดูแลแล้ว ek215017776th ขอบคุณ hamradio ครับ

มัดรวมชุด intel 775 core2duo E6550 (2.33ghz) 4m 1333 
พร้อม mb gigabyte G31M ES2L มีฝาหลัง 
Ram DDR2 2g/800 

ราคา 2,390บาท
ต่าย 088-6108194

สภาพสวย ใช้งานได้ปกติ ประกันหมดประกันใจ 7 วัน 
ทดสอบและรับของ นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5/คลองเตย

----------

